# ,  / > Yaesu >     FT-736

## Vlad B

.   ,      ft-736               ....
            CAT   .

----------


## Vlad B

, ...

----------


## RW4CGO

"" 12 .38  15 .60.  : http://www.cqham.ru/int9.htm http://www.cqham.ru/scat-03.htm http://www.cqham.ru/yaesucat4.htm http://www.cqham.ru/yaesu_cat.htm http://www.cqham.ru/mix_1000r.htm

----------


## UT-Alex

to RW4CGO

   .



to  
 FSK     ,     


   ,    ( ).     !
  .     .

----------

http://crimea-board.info/%7Emisterdx...usb_ptt_cw.htm,    USB,  FSK

----------

, , -   :Very Happy:

----------


## Serg

,    6pin        ,  ,    5     ... :(

----------


## Serg

,   IC-746,   6  ,   5 ,  6    .  ,       ,     "" .

----------


## Serg

,  FT736       -  ,   ,      .   5,  3-...

      "" ,        :Wink: 

,  10    , -       ,             6-  ,    ...

----------


## Serg

> -       !?


        ,      ,     :Smile:

----------


## RA0WCY

Yaesu.        :Very Happy:

----------

